# AVG hosed up my mail account



## BelchFire (Dec 14, 2004)

I just tried to install AVG 7.1, and now I can't send mail.

Win98SE,
Netscape 7.1 mail (been working FINE; I manage three accounts with it)
Norton is running (even during the install of AVG)
Once I installed AVG, I could check mail, but can't send. I get the following error message:

*An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded: Message rejected. Please verify that your email address is correct in your Mail preferences and try again.*

WTH? I've checked the mail settings for that account, and they're still set to the Norton default. pop3.norton.antivirus, and the user name shows user/my.mail.account which has always worked.

I uninstalled AVG, and didn't gain anything. Then restarted a couple of times. I've even tried retyping all the account settings but can't get past the message.

What's up with that?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

This does not appear to be a browser-related problem. I'm moving it to firewalls.


----------

